# The Fish and Chips cure...



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2010)

I woke today to a level of 5.4. I was 5.0 pre-lunch, and decided to do the fish and chips food experiment tonight. Here are my results (also posted in the F&C thread):

pre - meal = 4.6

1 x hour later 6.5
2 x hour later 5.1
3 x hour later 5.2
4 x hour later 5.4 (this is astonishing!)
5 x hour later 5.1 (!!!)

Clearly, I should eat fish and chips every night!


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 14, 2010)

Lucky you! I've been having loads of problems with battered and breaded fish lately. Sends me up again a few hours later. Sucks, because I love it


----------



## am64 (Mar 14, 2010)

thats great !!!Amazing isnt it ?  proves even more how different we can be...did you see my curry results? id never really tested like that before and was a little concerned re levels as we eat alot of curry...bingo excellant results for ME ... had curry again tonight ( no rice just more plain nan) and didnt bother testing xxx no need i feel confident ! but Im T2


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats great Northerner I must admit my results where quite good when i had fish and chips as well


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2010)

I had a slice of bread and peanut butter before bed and woke this morning to 5.3 Basically, it appears that my meal was totally 'no-spike', must have been the fat in it.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow! Great results Northey, it just goes to show that there really isnt a general rule of thumb regarding spikes etc..Normally the fat delays absorption and results in 'missing' the peak of insulin - so your results disprove that! Makes you wonder whether the theory of eating low carbs has any validity.Bev


----------



## Caroline Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

That's great results, and shows how different we all are. Another example is porridge, some peope spike with it and some don't.


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 14, 2010)

This does actually really show that whilst there might be 'typical' trends for some foods, everyone reacts differently, and this is why testing is SO important!


----------



## Peter C (Mar 14, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> This does actually really show that whilst there might be 'typical' trends for some foods, everyone reacts differently, and this is why testing is SO important!



What it really shows is how powerful and effective modern insulins are.


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2010)

Peter C said:


> What it really shows is how powerful and effective modern insulins are.



Whilst we are very lucky to have access to such good quality insulins, it should be remembered that it is not just down to the insulin on its own. Type1's put a lot of effort into working out what ratio and background insulin is required and how to dose effectively, taking into account previous exercise and other variables like illness etc.. It is not as easy as just injecting the insulin - there is far more science to it.Bev


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you Bev. My sentiments exactly


----------



## bev (Mar 14, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Thank you Bev. My sentiments exactly



I do think people underestimate all the hard work type 1's have to put into getting levels within range - it is so hard sometimes - with all the variables that have to be taken into account. If it was as easy as just injecting a super duper insulin and nothing else - we wouldnt need to see diabetes teams would we? Funny how everyone is an 'expert' - when they clearly arent!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2010)

bev said:


> I do think people underestimate all the hard work type 1's have to put into getting levels within range - it is so hard sometimes - with all the variables that have to be taken into account. If it was as easy as just injecting a super duper insulin and nothing else - we wouldnt need to see diabetes teams would we? Funny how everyone is an 'expert' - when they clearly arent!Bev



I was explaining this to my sister the other day. Most non-insulin users think that it's the pain of injections that makes things hard, but it's actually the calculation of the dose and its timing that is the most difficult, taking into account all the myriad factors involved. What amazed me yesterday was that I was completely and comfortably in range throughout - no spikes OR hypos. Usually I dose over or under or get the timing wrong. And however much I accept that it's not an exact science, it's still distressing when I get it wrong. Frankly, I think that in the 600+ days that I have been doing this, yesterday was the first and only 'perfect' day.


----------



## Steff (Mar 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I was explaining this to my sister the other day. Most non-insulin users think that it's the pain of injections that makes things hard, but it's actually the calculation of the dose and its timing that is the most difficult, taking into account all the myriad factors involved. What amazed me yesterday was that I was completely and comfortably in range throughout - no spikes OR hypos. Usually I dose over or under or get the timing wrong. And however much I accept that it's not an exact science, it's still distressing when I get it wrong. Frankly, I think that in the 600+ days that I have been doing this, yesterday was the first and only 'perfect' day.



Yes I must admit speaking as a non insulin user i do think the pain of the injections makes it hard, but if and when i do go onto it i will more then likely be coming back in here and sharing your words myself .


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 14, 2010)

I think it's very easy to think that it's probably 'the pain of injections' that is the issue, as that's the physical demonstration that most non insulin users see 

But, like you guys have so wisely said, it's the planning and thought and experimenting that goes into getting that little part of the whole thing right that is the constant battle!

Steff: I know I was worried about the pain of injections before I had my first one. To be fair up until that point I'd been having IV's and arterial gasses done as well as bloods. I find those (particularly arterial gasses!) do hurt. So I was actually fairly pleasantly surprised at how little injections do hurt most of the time


----------



## lyndasw (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to say I had no idea at all how complex injecting insulin was until I came on to this site - it's like you all talk a different language! It seems dreadfully confusing  and so many of you seem to be coping with no real support from your clinics/doc


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes modern insulin is wonderful but it's not magic. 

There are so many things that can affect the dose you need;

time of day/month
amount of food, type of food, combinations of food, acidity/alkalinity of food.
stress
illness etc

It can get quite confusing even knowing all that and I say that with the benefit of a statistics degree.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 14, 2010)

margie said:


> Yes modern insulin is wonderful but it's not magic.
> 
> There are so many things that can affect the dose you need;
> 
> ...



May I refer you to my earlier post on the topic!

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=673


----------



## margie (Mar 14, 2010)

Just read that thread very good.


----------



## am64 (Mar 14, 2010)

i am always in awe of you T1 and parents/carers managing everyday with all the calculations, testing, injections...etc


----------

